# موتيلات سياحية روعة ادخل وشوف لاتفوتك



## مصطفى رافع (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مشروع موتيلات رائع جدا ارجو ابداء رايكم فيه بصراح و وبعيد عن المجاملة
البرنامج الوظيفي
1.وحدات صغيرة
2.وحدات كبيرة
3.وحدات متوسطة
4.مطعم وكافتريا
5.خدمات
6.استعلامات وحرس البوابة


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا.............................................. .............*​


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## مصطفى رافع (22 سبتمبر 2009)

وهذه المزيد من الصور
lشروع موتيل سياحي في منطقة الغابات في مدينة الموصل
الفكرة ماخوذة من شكل جزيئة الكاربون لان العنصر المكون للغابة وهو الكاربون


----------



## مصطفى رافع (22 سبتمبر 2009)

في الوسط يوجد مخطط الموقع
اما على اليمين فيوجد المطعم ومخططاته ومجسم للموقع كله
اما على اليسار يوجد الكلستر (العنقود) ومخططاته
اما من الاعلى يوجد مخططات الوحدات
و من الاسفل يوجد واجهة عامة (بانوراما) للموقع


----------



## مصطفى رافع (22 سبتمبر 2009)

وهذه المزيد من الصور
يذكر اني حصلت على درجة عالية مقدارها 85
وشاركت في معرض المشاريع السنوي المقام في كليتي
نال اعجاب الاساتذة


----------



## سعدالعراقي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

الصور جميله والافكار بديعه لكن الاظهار لم يكن بالمستوى الذي يظهر الفكره لان الرسم والخطوط غير حاده


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مصطفى رافع (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للاخ سعد العراقي على نقده البناء ولبقية الاخوة اطيب التحيات


----------



## مصطفى رافع (28 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للاخ سعد العراقي على نقده البناء ولبقية الاخوة اطيب التحيات


----------



## حميدوان (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الصور رائعة جدا 
بس ارجو وضع لمحة عن مشروع الموتيلات ومدى الاستفادة منه في مجتمعاتنا العربية


----------



## مصطفى رافع (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الموتيل السياحي عبارة عن وحدة سياحية (بيت سياحي صغير) ممكن ان يوضع في المناطق السياحية و بالقرب من الطرق الخارجية للاستراحة وتكون الاقامة فيه موقتة ليلة واحدة او ليلتين الى حد الاسبوع 
ويمكن اختصاره هو مكان للمبيت مثل الفندق لكن بصورة مستقلة او كمدينة سياحية مصغرة
شكرا لك اخي حميدوان


----------



## aya furp (16 مارس 2010)

حلوة اوى بجد وياريت المزييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## hermione (17 مارس 2010)

المشروع جميل بس كان هيبقى افضل لو الاظهار كان احسن من كده


----------



## englolooo (15 مايو 2010)

لحلو انو اي موضوع نبلش في يكون الو فكرة مميزة ننطلق منا وهاد هولشي الي بيصنعو لاطلاع على هيك مشاريع متميزة بتغني ذاكرتنا
ممكن اطلب طلب ان عندي مشروع موتيل وحابة انو يكون عندي فكرة غير الافكار لعادية انطلق منا بالتصميم متل فكرة جزيئة لكاربون مع العلم انو مشروعي مطلوب ضمن منطقة اثار وغير مسموح بوجود اي بناء طابقي ولارض مساحتها 60الف طول200م عرض300م ولك جزيل لشكر والامتنان وياريت تساعدوني باسرع وئت لانو لتبييض اسبوع لجاي بيبلش ارجو مناي حدا بيئدر يفيدني بهالموضوع يساعدني وعن اسئس تصميم الموتيلات معلومات اذا مافي مانع انو يقدم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## bassem ramadan (1 يناير 2011)

ارجو مساعدتى فى مشروع الموتيلات


----------



## shagrath13 (1 يناير 2011)

الفكرة رائعة جدا و الفكرة أساس العمل لكن حاول ان يكون الإخراج أقوى , و أنا لو كنت أقيم المشروع سأعطيك 10\10 للفكرة و 7\10 للإخراج لأن فكرة قوية مثل هذه تحتاج لأخراج أقوة و خطوط أوضح و ألوان أجمل و أنصحك باستخدام ألوان (ألفا) أو (زيك) أو (تومبو) فهي رائعة و تعطي انطباعا رائعا باستخدامها مع قلم أسود مخصص للسكيتشات اسمه (سكيتش بين) و لا تنسى الظلال فهي اساس لإضفاء الواقعية و الثقل لأي مشروع ووفقك الله فعلا مشروع مميز أعجبني كثيرا و أتمنى أن لا تفهم كلامي نقدا بل هو مجرد ملاحظات من خلال خبرتي في التلوين و الإخراج باليد الحرة و شكرا.


----------



## shrek (1 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## كابتن تيفا (29 مارس 2011)

ممتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## Eng manona (30 مارس 2011)

جميل تسلم ايدك


----------

